# Is this Parvula or Acicularis



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

The tag that came in the pot says E. Parvula on it but I'm having my doubts.

Any idea what this is?

This is the growth from only 2 weeks of planting. Longest leaf is about 4inches. It also seems to refuse to grow straight. 
This is the first carpeting plant I've grown so i'm kind of new at this. Central brown strands are the old emersed growth leaves that haven't rotted away yet.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks pretty much like Eleocharis parvula.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Parvula grows 2-3 inches tall and Acicularis grows 4-6 inches tall.

Since most eleocharis are hard to ID the best was to tell what you've got is to grow some of it emmersed and let it flower.

Here's the difference between the two...

Parvula

Acicularis

Hope this helps


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

If you're having serious doubts, put some in a small tupperware or suitable dish with saturated substrate and cover the top to maintain humidity. Once it flowers you can ID for certain. Other species I've seen submersed that looked similar to _E.parvula_ are _E.microcarpa _(did not last long submersed, but every system is different) and _E.vivipara _(only submersed until it popped above the water line at 4 inches). Age of specimen has a lot to do with it, but you will know for sure once it's able to be keyed out. IMHO you'd be able to see a marked difference between _E.acicularis_ and _E.parvula_ once it got established, so maybe just more patience???.


----------

